# Perte de la connexion afp lors de la veille



## Musexp (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un NAS Synology auquel j'accède grâce au protocole afp depuis un MBA sous Lion.
Dans le tableau de bord "utilisateurs et groupe" j'ai configuré la connexion automatique au nas à l'ouverture de la session.
Cela fonctionne très bien.

Le hic c'est qu'à chaque fois que mon ordinateur se met en veille (avec un macbook air ça arrive souvent) la connexion au serveur est perdue. Il faut alors la relancer manuellement (cmd k puis afp://192.168.x.x + login / pass).
C'est un petit désagrément, mais vu que c'est quotidien... c'est un peu énervant.

Auriez-vous une idée ? Comment faire persister la connexion pendant la veille ? Ou comment la relancer automatiquement à la sortie de la veille ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide,

Martin


----------



## Musexp (30 Avril 2012)

J'ajoute à mon message précédent que la connexion wifi s'interrompt lors de la mise en veille.
La perte de la connexion afp est donc liée à la coupure du wifi.
Connaissez vous un moyen de relancer la connexion au NAS suite à la perte du réseau ?


----------



## ubusky (28 Juin 2012)

yop,

je relance le fil car j'ai un problème quasi-similaire, et une recherche sur le forum ne m'a pas donné vraiment d'indication.

Lorsque mon écran de mon imac se met en veille, le wifi stoppe, supprimant la liaison par exemple avec mon appleTV, et je dois aller "réveiller" mon imac pour relancer la liaison. Je suis sur un système 10.6.8


----------



## ubusky (3 Juillet 2012)

yop,

Personne sur la planète apple a eu ce désagrément et l'a résolu?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Lorsqu'un ordinateur passe en veille, il cesse de consommer de l'énergie pour entretenir les liaisons sans-fil notamment. Il est donc tout-à-fait normal que la liaison Wifi soit interrompue, que le réseau considère ensuite le Mac comme absent, et qu'une re-connexion soit nécessaire en sortie de veille.

Pour des questions de confort, il est préférable que cette re-connexion soit automatique (mais dans d'autres situations, pour des questions de sécurité elle doit rester obligatoirement manuelle).

Pour ce faire, il faut inciter le système à le faire de lui-même. Et dans les configurations où plusieurs connexions sont _a priori_ possibles, il faut s'efforcer de paramétrer le système (adaptateur Airport du Mac et point d'accès Wifi) de sorte que l'intervention de l'utilisateur ne soit plus requise.

Cela passe notamment par :
- l'ajout du réseau Wifi à utiliser dans la liste des « réseaux préférés » sous _Préférences Système>Réseau>Avancé>_onglet _Airport_, 
- de son positionnement dans cette liste au-dessus des autres réseaux également accessibles depuis l'endroit où l'on se trouve,
- de la fourniture d'une clé de sécurité valide dans le cas où elle serait nécessaire (WEP, WAP, ...).

Lorsqu'un seul réseau est utilisable de façon permanente, il est préférable de ne pas « _demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux_ » (en décochant la case correspondante dans _Préférences Système>Réseau_), et si le point d'accès le permet (cas d'un réseau privée) d'opter pour un réglage manuel de l'adresse IP.

Ce dernier point peut se réaliser en configurant IPv4 « _manuellement_ » ou bien en « _utilis_(ant) _DHCP avec une adresse manuelle_ » (sous _Préférences Système>Réseau>Avancé>_onglet _TCP/IP_). L'adresse IP spécifiée doit appartenir à la plage d'adresses IP du réseau, conformément au masque, et sans provoquer de conflit. Si le DHCP reste activé sur le point d'accès Wifi, alors il convient d'y réserver l'adresse IP attribuée manuellement à l'adaptateur Airport du Mac.


Sauf problème spécifique, l'application de ces points suffit à rétablir la connexion Wifi en sortie de veille (il est même fait plus que nécessaire, puisque l'utilisation des baux DHCP ne devrait en principe pas non plus causer de soucis).


----------



## Téléchargeplus (3 Juillet 2012)

Pour faire persister la connexion pendant la veille vous pouvez utiliser NS2 (network simulator)


----------



## ubusky (3 Juillet 2012)

Yop,

Wouaaw, merci pascal pour ces explications...

Mais...comment expliquez que parfois la connections wifi ne se coupe pas lors de la mise en veille?


----------

